# different kinds of antifreeze.....



## FAQ (Mar 7, 2006)

I bought a jar of antifreeze in yellow color. Then I realized the antifreeze in my van was green in color. My friend said that I shouldn't mix the yellow with the green because each antifreeze has different chemicals in it. What do you guys think? Mix it or not?


----------



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

no, i would take it back and get the green colord one, just to be safe the yellow colored i believe is a diffrent af/water ratio depending on where you live id just get the green 50/50 antifreeze.


----------



## wheeliedart (Feb 12, 2006)

The yellow probably is 50/50 mix, if you add water to 100% antifreeze it's yellow.
50/50 is for suckers same price, half the product, propylene Glycol is very rarely used anymore, and Ethylene Glycol is common. There are only two production facilities in the US for antifreeze. A 50/50 mix will protect down to -84 deg. 37% antifreeze is good to -7. testers a a buck buy one and use it. If You add water use distilled it's very cheap and very effective against corrosion.


----------



## FAQ (Mar 7, 2006)

warlocke said:


> no, i would take it back and get the green colord one, just to be safe the yellow colored i believe is a diffrent af/water ratio depending on where you live id just get the green 50/50 antifreeze.



Thanks. I have lost the receipt. Perhaps, I'll try to exchange it for a green one. If not, I guess I stuck with a jar of yellow antifreeze.


----------



## FAQ (Mar 7, 2006)

wheeliedart said:


> The yellow probably is 50/50 mix, if you add water to 100% antifreeze it's yellow.
> 50/50 is for suckers same price, half the product, propylene Glycol is very rarely used anymore, and Ethylene Glycol is common. There are only two production facilities in the US for antifreeze. A 50/50 mix will protect down to -84 deg. 37% antifreeze is good to -7. testers a a buck buy one and use it. If You add water use distilled it's very cheap and very effective against corrosion.



It is 100% concentration, not a premix. I plan to do a 75/25 mix myself.


----------

